# wallpaper?



## Inoxx_QM (5. Juni 2002)

*Hallo Leute,* 

_wusste net, in welches forum damit..._ 

Wo bekomme ich diesen Wallpaper her?
Und wo bekomme ich allgemein gute Wallis? macdesktops.com kenne ich schon, hab aber nix gefunden!
Cya

inoxx


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juni 2002)

Ich weiß nicht wo Du gerade den findest.. aber hier ein paar Sites:

http://www.wallpapershq.com
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com
http://north.e-wallpapers.4players.de
http://www.webshots.com/
http://www.wallpaper-city.de/
http://www.wallpapers.cz/
http://www.beautifulwallpapers.com/
http://www.wallpapers.ru/  <-- glaub paar ungewöhnliche dabei 
http://www.animewallpapers.com

hm, oder suchst Du nur Apple-Bilder?


----------



## RedZack (6. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Inoxx_QM _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> wusste net, in welches forum damit...
> ...




Frag doch mal den Webmaster von 666-hellish.com - wenn das nicht zufällig du bist


----------



## Inoxx_QM (6. Juni 2002)

*hab i sscho*

Ich habe ihns chon angefragt (per mail), aber keine antwort bekommen.

Thx für die Links...aber das meiste davon ist Müll.  
Muss doch irgendwie von iMac sowas geben!
Cya

inoxx


----------



## Carndret (6. Juni 2002)

Hier gibt's den ganz bestimmt: http://www.themexp.org/


----------



## Vitalis (6. Juni 2002)

argh du hast gesagt du willst auch allgemein seiten :{}
na okay


----------



## nils11 (7. Juni 2002)

*auf...*

auf wallpaper-city.de gibt es doch welche, die sehen genauso aus: http://www.wallpaper-city.de/mac.html  . außerdem ist das von 66-hellish wohl n theme.

frag am besten den webmaster. der ist hier doch auch unter den namen TomJoke angemeldet  .


----------

